# Will you take the Covid 19 cure?



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Every year we hear "make sure to get your flu shot". Personally I never get one and cant remember the last time I had the flu.

With COVID19 now out there you can bet it will be back next flu season. We'll need approx. 60% of the population to get it or be vaccinated for us to have "herd immunity" and not be right back in the mess we're in.

So suppose they come up with a vaccine, will you get it? Is it different to you than a seasonal flu shot?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

As former Navy and an almost 30 year merchant marine career, I have had almost every vaccine known to man. I’ve never experienced any serious ill effects from any of them. So yes, I will get the shot when it becomes available.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ve never had a flu shot, but I’ll probably take the COVID-19 vaccine...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I will use the SWAG system to decide.

1. Gather all the Scientific information I can for both sources I trust and those I don't. I will then use that information to
2. make a Scientifc WILD 
3. Ass 
4. Guess
Most likely yes I will. may as well test in on some of us that have already had a good ride.


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

I want to see what is in the meds and understand the good side and the bad sides before it goes into me..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I haven’t had any flu shots since I was honorably discharged from the military and I plan on keeping it that way. 

However, after many guinea pigs take the Chinese Communist Party virus vaccine, I’ll probably get one.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Nope. Don't want to contaminate the critters that'll be feasting on my bones.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Unlike the flu, this bug can cause hypoxia, pneumonia, septic shock, and eventual organ failure. Its transmission rate is currently thought to be 3 times that of the flu.

Yes, I'll be getting one.
...
...
...
I would like to take this opportunity to personally welcome my new nanobot overlords that will be included in the vaccine to tag me for later registration. May you live long and have many nano babies.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## PreppingFabricator (Mar 30, 2020)

Sure, if its a vaccine. I only take cures for things I already have, ya know?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

Oh hell yeah. I'm high risk for respiratory problems. I've had bronchitis too often to count and double-pneumonia twice - once on a hiking trip in N Georgia where I had to hike down a mountain to get help. Twenty years later I still remember how much that sucked. I always get the flu shot now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was a sailor, I got blasted in both arms with that full auto pneumatic machine syringe and at the end of the gauntlet I caught the big cartoon looking chrome 10 penny nail in the the ass cheek with bicillin. Other than a sore butt I lived. You bet I'll take the vaccine.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Nope...can't interrupt my pure livin'!

peace,
Michael J.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Probably - too soon to tell..


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Why risk it?? Just take the malaria meds and be fine in a couple days if needed.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I was a sailor, I got blasted in both arms with that full auto pneumatic machine syringe and at the end of the gauntlet I caught the big cartoon looking chrome 10 penny nail in the the ass cheek with bicillin. Other than a sore butt I lived. You bet I'll take the vaccine.


On top of that, . . . got the gamma-goblin in 'Nam . . . malaria pills every month, . . . and something else we was supposed to take, . . . don't recall what it was, . . .

The ol' man chased me down in the the latrine while I was 1st Platoon Sgt in the OARNG, . . . made me go upstairs get the Swine flu shot, . . . last one I took, . . . and the way I see it, . . . I'll take my chances with the malaria pill, . . . it didn't kill me 54 years ago, . . . probably won't kill me now, . . . if it does, what the heck, . . . it was a good ride while it lasted.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes, probably. Truth be told I may have the mild covid 19 right now, though. I've had a lot of the symptoms, but no fever.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

In a heartbeat,since I am immunosuppressed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> I was a sailor, I got blasted in both arms with that full auto pneumatic machine syringe and at the end of the gauntlet I caught the big cartoon looking chrome 10 penny nail in the the ass cheek with bicillin. Other than a sore butt I lived. You bet I'll take the vaccine.


 Remember how fast they made those air shot guns go away . Turn out there were problems . They were gone so fast many never heard of them. If our shot records did not keep up with us in movements you got them all again. Now days it in the chip on your ID card.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Why risk it?? Just take the malaria meds and be fine in a couple days if needed.


 I would take the malaria meds. Heck took that pill over a year more than once. Use to be a white then it changed to a pink one.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

As an RN I have been getting a flu shot every year for 28 years. Losing my hair and being homely is genetic not because of the vaccine. The company I work for now says if I don't have a doctor's excuse I have to take it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If I did not have Payton to care for I would go ahead and get the virus . Fight it off and move on. Type O blood, in at risk age group but in great health. Pretty sure I would com out of it. Stay locked up for awhile would not bother me. I would miss my wife and dog . But 14 days would be nothing compared to 15-18 months away from them.
No one is listing to them but some Experts are saying we will all get anyway.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Joe said:


> As an RN I have been getting a flu shot every year for 28 years. Losing my hair and being homely is genetic not because of the vaccine. The company I work for now says if I don't have a doctor's excuse I have to take it.


Unless you work for the US military I am not sure that is enforceable.

Actually, I suspect that will be the next chapter of this COVID-19 saga. They are miraculously come up with a vaccine and try to force everyone to take it. I suspect my employer will be one that tries that. As Jayne Cobb said in Firefly: "Well, that will be an interesting day..."


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with @watcher. Take the wait and see approach. I am not anti vaccine but I do find that some of the more modern versions have issues but certainly not all.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Despite not having a flu shot for decades, and never getting the flu, this is a different animal so I’ll probably take it.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

stevekozak said:


> Unless you work for the US military I am not sure that is enforceable..."


In some school districts, children are not allowed to attend until/unless they've had their shots; some hospitals require it of their staff as well.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I would take the malaria meds. Heck took that pill over a year more than once. Use to be a white then it changed to a pink one.


I had to sit down and actually ask myself if I had any squirreled away, . . .

I never tossed my military junk. . . . wore out a bunch of it, . . . but didn't toss it.

If I recall correctly, . . . ours were kinda orange-ish. Had a box of em hanging on the wall at the beginning of the chow line.

Stewardess on American Airlines taking me from San Fran to Chicago, . . . saw I was shivering and teeth chattering, . . . asked me if I had malaria, . . . explained to her I just finished a 'Nam tour where 65 deg was cold.

She pulled up the arm rests told me to lay down, . . . went in somewhere up in the front of the plane, . . . brought me two WARM blankets, . . . tucked me in like I was her 10 year old. Slept like a baby almost all the way to Chicago.

She's one of the people I hope to meet in heaven some day, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I travel for work, stay in hotels as much as my home. About the middle of February I got sick, fever, dry cough, lasted a few days. Over a month later and I still get a little light headed during strenuous physical work. I suspect I may have already had it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll have to take it. Not because it is mandatory but because my immediate family members are high-risk. Not willing to risk their lives.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have never had a flu shot in my life and I can't remember the last time I had the flu, maybe 30 years ago or so. My wife is sick, and because of that and the treatments, she is vulnerable. It's all about her, I'll get the shot if it's effective.

Until then, I will do my best to kill the little bastard China bugs with a little of this: :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't drink, . . . 

But if I did, . . . this would be the one, . . . 190 proof stuff, . . . like some of my wife's folks, . . . some of my folks used to make in eastern Ky.

If it don't kill the bacteria and viruses, . . . ain't nothing I'd drink would ever do it.

JIC all else went south and hand sanitizer and stuff became unavailable, . . . I grabbed two fifths of it about 3 weeks ago, . . . squirreled it away safely.

Clerk told me that folks a few customers before me had also bought a bottle, . . . were going to their church, . . . wipe down the pews, altar, etc. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## izzy95 (Apr 19, 2020)

No, won't get it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope. I took a flu shot once, well over 30 years ago, haven’t had one since.
As for the Covid 19, Bill Gates is pushing to be the one to make it. Bill Gates has a very negative world view. 
Suppose China comes up with it first? Will you still get one?

As for me, that will be a big NO to this, no matter who develops it.
My distrust for our government and the people who actually run the world makes me leery there may be a tiny microchip in each injection.

As for the military air guns that Smitty mentioned, there is strong evidence that they are behind the high prevalence of Hepatitis A, B, and C among veterans.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm reading now that this thing may not have an effective vaccine developed.
We don't have a vaccine for the rhinovirus, and we deal with that throughout the year. Sure, it's not as deadly, but getting rid of it would sure benefit everyone.
This new coronavirus doesn't kill on a massive scale. We may end up finding out that it doesn't even adversely affect the majority of the population.
This might just be another thing humans have to adapt to.
We will. It will just take time.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Haven't had a flu shot since leaving the Navy, not had the flu.
Right now I will say, no shot.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

From what I understand, a vaccine can not be developed for a virus.
The yearly flu shot is not really a vaccine, supposedly.

If it were possible to develop a vaccine against viruses, why have they not got one for AIDS?


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Last time I got vaccinated an hour later I blacked out and had a seizure. That was 25 years ago. Not starting again now.

Raise the limits.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> From what I understand, a vaccine can not be developed for a virus.
> The yearly flu shot is not really a vaccine, supposedly.
> 
> If it were possible to develop a vaccine against viruses, why have they not got one for AIDS?


isn't Polio caused by a virus?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> isn't Polio caused by a virus?


You are correct, I just googled it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The flu vaccines are tricky because there are several variants and they have to guess which ones are going to try and kill us. 
There are way too many strains of the common cold to make a vaccine.


----------



## Rellgar (Sep 25, 2018)

Not any chance I will be taking any vaccine, I already have the cure and it ain't no vaccine.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Nope. I took a flu shot once, well over 30 years ago, haven’t had one since.
> As for the Covid 19, Bill Gates is pushing to be the one to make it. Bill Gates has a very negative world view.
> Suppose China comes up with it first? Will you still get one?
> 
> ...


My, have things changed. You took the shot and I didn't. We were on other sides of the fence just a little more than a year ago.
I can't find that other "will you.." thread but a search brought up this thread.
You mentioned the Moderna shot. Here is some news about a lady who took that almost kill-shot:









Virginia woman recounts 'massive brain bleed' from COVID vaccine, as Fauci tells hesitant folks 'Get over it'


Barbara Orandello told "The Ingraham Angle" she was rushed to two different hospitals only 18 hours after receiving the second installment of her vaccine and underwent an emergency craniotomy.




www.foxnews.com





I'm very glad that didn't happen to you. I'm glad you made it past the initial threat. I hope you make it past the next threat. That's my prayer.


----------



## Bushman (Jun 21, 2021)

Going to wait, let all the heroes take it first. Then once the teachers who dont work anymore, the police who ticket you for going to work, and the politicians who close your businesses have fulfilled their role as Guinea pig, then I'll take it.

Keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

And remember, it isn't a cure. They can only say it may, MAY make the symptoms less the next go around.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

I had my first shot. I'm due for the second on Sep.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Moderna Rep Admits Everyone Is Part of Huge Experiment


STORY AT-A-GLANCE In an audio recording, a Moderna representative admits that everyone who gets a COVID injection is a participant




truthbasedmedia.com





I wonder if that Moderna rep still has a job.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

IMO, we are being hoodwinked...big time.

Here is the latest chart from the ever popular CDC.

Why aren't they treating getting a flu vaccination with 1/100th of the fervor as they are with this covid scam?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Read this and think about it.








Dr. Peter McCullough: ‘whistleblowers’ inside CDC claim injections have already killed 50,000 Americans


‘Good doctors are doing unthinkable things’ …They ‘appear to be under a spell’ via LeoHohmann.com The most highly cited physician on the early treatment of COVID-19 has come out with an explosive n…




www.algora.com





We know that the deaths from the KungFlu were inflated. We also know that the deaths from the VidVax have been suppressed.


----------

